# Say it ain't so........



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

So it looks like my time with my TT may be drawing to an end 

A change in circumstances mean I have to drive a lot more, and I can't help but think a newer diesel will be (obviously) WAY more frugal & make much better financial sense.

My attention is drawn to a BWM 320d M Sport (post '58 plate to get the eD efficient dynamics additions)

This seems to be a rock solid choice, as it got 5 stars on What Car and it was car of the year more than once.

Does anyone on here have experience of or own a 320d, in particular one with an auto 'box.....

I'm aware that it won't be as quick, fun or playful as my TT...... But I need to grow up!

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

I used to have a 118d , (same 2.0 engine)

Mine was manual so can't help with that

Try and steer clear of early n47 engine ones (16d,18d,20d) they suffer from timing chain issues , mine went at the cost of £3,900 Last year .


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

Cheers Chris.

When you say early engines, do you mean the first gen... 54, plates onwards?

I'll be looking at '58 onwards


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

The early engines are bulletproof up until 06 ,

Then they fitted the n47 from I think 06 till present but the early models 06-08 roughly ,mine was a 57 and was effected,

Bmw then changed the chain and sprocket and it doesn't happen on the newer models, I had upgraded parts fitted in mine

Exact dates can be found below along with a few horror stories :/ including mine lol

http://www.babybmw.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=39358

Have a read, it's worth avoiding the older ones , they were fitted in the 1,3 and 5 series diesels

Think you might be just clear of the problems with a 58


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

Cheers Chris...... I really want a 59 or 10 plate but will see how much the TT sells for first!


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

Apart from that their great , my 118d pulled like a train and was great to drive , 20d's get an easy 200bhp with a map too 8)


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

can't go wrong whit bmw


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Have a look at a new one. I had been looking at used, but just ordered a brand new 330d m sport with £5k worth of extras. Retail price is over £41k, but the monthly payments are less than the quote I got on a two year old one ;-)


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

I drive my dads 2010 320d m sport all the time, great car to drive and tbh, doesn't really feel any less powerful than my 225...

Would be my choice if I could afford a newer car


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

wazman999 said:


> So it looks like my time with my TT may be drawing to an end
> 
> A change in circumstances mean I have to drive a lot more, and I can't help but think a newer diesel will be (obviously) WAY more frugal & make much better financial sense.


How many miles will you be driving and what type of driving will it be?


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

It's potentially going to be 120 mile round trip 6 days out of ten, mainly A roads & Motorways.....


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Or look at a 330D MSport if you are going the auto route, we had an 08 for 4 years, peach of an engine and 40+ mpg, and one of the quickest responding paddle shift torque convertor autos I have driven. Its a ED engine at that age.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I run a 520d M Sport Estate Auto as a company car. I've had it about 9 months and done 11000 miles in it. Average fuel consumption, measured, not the on-board computer, is 41.1 MPG. Most of my mileage is short trips under 15 miles, over 50 MPG is easily achievable on a good run, indeed I have frequently seen over 60 MPG. I chose a 5 because although the 3 is a little more economical and lively, the overall refinement, space and finish of the 5 is in a different league. After discounts it was only £400 more than the 3 to the same spec although BIK Tax is more. If you are talking recent, then look at new. There is generally much less in it than you think, with the addition, if you buy as a private individual, of an implied 6 year warranty for design and manufacture defects.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

wazman999 said:


> It's potentially going to be 120 mile round trip 6 days out of ten, mainly A roads & Motorways.....


Should be fine then, it will give the DPF time to regererate


----------

